

Ask HN: Should I write in a resume that I am the founder of a startup? - middleman90

I'm going to move to London and would like to work as a developer. It is good to mention in my resume my startup?
======
benwerd
If it's a past startup, yeah. If you're saying "I'll still be working on my
startup while I'm working for your company", that's not a great idea.
Effectively you're saying "I'll leave as soon as I can".

------
mchannon
It really does depend on where you're interviewing.

List the experience either way, but "founder" tends to count negative far more
than "lead developer". Companies are paranoid they'll hire their next
competitor or a distracted employee who either pads their timecard while they
work on their own stuff or jumps ship in three months when they can locate a
seed investor to start their next company.

Replacing any employee is expensive, but software developers compatible with
startup environments are far more so.

